# Shaving "nether region"



## JTS911 (15 Feb 2013)

hi All

Sorry for starting off with a question like this BUT I need advice. 

I have been cycling for about 4 months and have a very hairy a$$ ... etc LOL SORRY 

Was wondering if shaving it will help with comfort ? OR increase problems ? 

I normally are good up to 30km but @ around 40-50Km I cant sit anymore can it only be seat or would a shave help ?

Again sorry for the question ?


----------



## smokeysmoo (15 Feb 2013)

to CC JTS

Chamois cream or simple Vaseline and padded shorts should help things along. Other Chamois' creams are available, but I like the Assos one myself.

FWIW I've never shaved my @rse, and I've no intention of ever doing so TBH


----------



## Andrew_Culture (15 Feb 2013)

Surely bum stubble would be hell on the re-growth?


----------



## smokeysmoo (15 Feb 2013)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Surely bum stubble would be hell on the re-growth?


I think re-growth would be preferable to a re-entry under the circumstances


----------



## sidevalve (15 Feb 2013)

Ok I know this may seem a strange question but exactly how do you intend to shave your bum and make any sort of a decent job of it anyway ? Shaving your legs I can accept but your bum ? I would suggest following the advise above and leaving such things to those who may enjoy them, each to his own.


----------



## zombiemiked (15 Feb 2013)

Don't do it!


----------



## numbnuts (15 Feb 2013)

sidevalve said:


> Ok I know this may seem a strange question but exactly how do you intend to shave your bum and make any sort of a decent job of it anyway


Practice make perfect


----------



## jay clock (15 Feb 2013)

OUCH!


----------



## Chris-H (15 Feb 2013)

I'm a fairly hairy fella and to be honest never had any issues and certainly never contemplated taking a blade to my ass


----------



## jay clock (15 Feb 2013)

What you need is a back, sack and crack: http://lifestyle.iafrica.com/hislife/goodgrooming/741954.html


----------



## jay clock (15 Feb 2013)

On a more serious note, when I do a longer ride (ie multi-day such as to the south of Spain), I find I can get an ingrowing hair. The barse creams such as Assos or Elite do work well. Scrupulous hygiene is also essential


----------



## Peter Armstrong (15 Feb 2013)

Dont shave, just have a trim!


----------



## antnee (15 Feb 2013)

But On a lighter note should I ask if no ones done so already "Is this a bum thread"
Though perhaps a more sensisble note I must admit it's not somthing I'd even thought about perhaps I've not cycled far enough yet?


----------



## JTS911 (15 Feb 2013)

Hi All
Had a GOOD laugh (it made my Friday) to some of the replies  Thanks for the advice I'm thinking to maybe trim a little and use the creams suggested.
My big race (103km) is on the 24th and will give feedback


----------



## lavoisier (15 Feb 2013)

Chris-H said:


> I'm a fairly hairy fella and to be honest never had any issues and certainly never contemplated taking a blade to my ass


 
+1


----------



## AndyRM (15 Feb 2013)

Speaking from personal experience, I can tell you that this is a terrible idea.

It feels like you've a piece of sandpaper wedged betwixt your cheeks when the hair grows back, resulting in near crippling agony when walking.

For the record, I lost a bet in which the loser had to shave either the upper or lower half of their body, location decided by peers. My pals are d!cks.


----------



## slowmotion (15 Feb 2013)

There's quite a bit on the subject here...
http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/waxing-shaving-advice-sore-backside.74488/

BTW, it's not for the faint-hearted, and the general conclusion seems to be "DON'T"


----------



## lulubel (15 Feb 2013)

Don't. As a women, shaving the "bikini line" is fairly common practice. I've had to give it up after shaving resulted in a couple of very short ingrowing hairs that became infected. Riding a bike with puss-filled lumps right at the point where your body makes contact with the saddle is not my idea of fun, but it was either that or go to the doctor about them, and I liked that idea even less! It took about 6 weeks for them to clear up on their own.

Use chamois cream. Much more pleasant. Much less painful.


----------



## screenman (15 Feb 2013)

Just pull them out one at a time with tweezers or pliers, this should make it last a bit longer. Failing that you could cover them in hot melt glue and then peel that off. Another way I have inadvertently used on eye brows and backs of hands before now is a blow torch that works very quick although it does smell a tad.

I take it you wear quality padded cycling shorts.


----------



## Easytigers (15 Feb 2013)

No...definitely no...especially in light of Lulubel's comments above!


----------



## JoeyB (15 Feb 2013)

I shaved downstairs once.... NEVER AGAIN! The regrowth is horrendous. That is all.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (15 Feb 2013)

It's only hair, either have it or get rid.

Other peoples personal experiences are a pretty baseless comparison to your own.


----------



## Kins (15 Feb 2013)

6 of us had back sack and crack done a year ago to raise money for my step brother who was in a coma at the time, his girlfriend is a beautician and came up with the silly idea, never again, not even for a hefty sum of money.......

The regrowth is horrendous, and the pain when they did it............ 

Cream and decent padded shorts or sellotape a cushion to your arse, or a settee, just leave your posterior alone!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (15 Feb 2013)

If you haven't don't it's not worth the pain has as been noted, though to some degree you do get used to it, though never like your face does.


----------



## Eribiste (15 Feb 2013)

My most fundamental body part used to give me serious pain after about 20 miles on my new Boardman. I swapped the saddle for a moderately gel padded Selle San Remo for a while, which reduced the discomfort. The mileage I could endure before grief rose and rose, and after about 300 miles I put the original Boardman saddle back on, and hey presto, no discomfort.

Short version, do lots of short (<20 miles) to build your endurance and leave the garden shears in the shed.


----------



## Peteaud (15 Feb 2013)

Go on, it will be funny


----------



## tug benson (15 Feb 2013)

just don`t veet your baws, it hurts like hell, it actually felt like my plums were about to fall out..


----------



## Stu Smith (15 Feb 2013)

tug benson said:


> just don`t veet your baws, it hurts like hell, it actually felt like my plums were about to fall out..


----------



## Peteaud (15 Feb 2013)

tug benson said:


> just don`t veet your baws, it hurts like hell, it actually felt like my plums were about to fall out..


----------



## Brandane (15 Feb 2013)

Peteaud said:


> Go on, it will be funny


 
I think this has been posted before; but worthy of a reminder. Some of the reviews are hilarious!

http://www.amazon.co.uk/product-reviews/B000KKNQBK


----------



## smokeysmoo (15 Feb 2013)

JoeyB said:


> The regrowth is horrendous.


Is that when your avatar pic was taken?


----------



## Kins (15 Feb 2013)

smokeysmoo said:


> Is that when your avatar pic was taken?


 
My avatar was the day I did the Swansea 10k for MacMillan, if it wasn't the fact that I followed Katherine Jenkins round for a bit I would probably still be running. Thats how lycra should be worn!


----------



## smokeysmoo (15 Feb 2013)

Kins said:


> I followed Katherine Jenkins round for a bit I would probably still be running.


When it comes to running that sounds like the perfect carrot to my donkey


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (15 Feb 2013)

Cut and pasted from the net...but funny.


Don't Shave That Hair!!! 
I have recently made a mistake in my life, and I offer my story to you, that you may learn from my error. It all started, as many things do, with me having trouble shitting. 

No, I was not constipated; this was not a regularity problem but a matter of technique. It seems my ass-hair had grown to such a length that tiny grogans were constantly getting tied up in the matted jungle between my asscheeks. It led to much frustration, with me KNOWING that I still had something to drop, but unable to shake the tenacious turd loose from its butthair dwelling. Eventually I would have to do two things: either reach down with some paper and try to pinch off the lingering loaf (which required careful precision to avoid smearing the creature all over my rear, especially since I had no way of seeing what I was doing) or just go for broke, start wiping, and hope that I could remove all the leftover fecal matter before the toilet paper reached its Can't-Be-Flushed threshold. 

I was contemplating this problem, when I had what seemed at the time to be a bright idea. "Hey! This is my butt and my butt-hair, right? So why don't I just eliminate all the hair, and then my grogans will flow out like beer from a keg!" I said to myself. It is a statement that will go down in history with a lot of other regretted statements. "How many Indians could there be?" said by General Custer. "Looks like a good day for a drive!" by JFK. "There! America On-Line now has complete Usenet access!" by some idiot system tech. Such was my anal shaving idea. 

I performed the operation that night, with a cheap disposable razor and a towel to sit on. Starting from the bottom, and shaving from the crack to the cheeks, I began the arduous process of ridding my ass of hair. Occassionally, I would have to clean the razor of accumulated hair and miscellaneous slime, which I did by wiping it on the towel. Slowly, my twin mounds and the between-ravine began to resemble the hairless cheeks of a newborn baby. Finally, I wiped the razor one last time, and surveyed my work. The towel was covered with a pile of hair. My ass was smooth as ivory. I smiled, satisfied, thinking my troubles were over. 

Little did I know. 

I now have a great respect for anal-hair. Like everything in this world God created, it has its mighty purpose in existence. It was only after I had removed it that I started to learn how much I had been taking it for granted. For one, it provides friction. I learned this the next day, when I walked out into the sun heading for class. After climbing two flights of stairs and starting to sweat, I started to notice something unpleasant. The sweat was accumulating in my crack, and was causing the unpleasant sensation of my two asscheeks sliding past each other with every step. I thought about going to the bathroom and wiping it off, but had to get to class. Eventually, I thought, it would dry. 

Unfortunately, it did dry, but only after mingling with the microscopic shoot- molecules lingering around my brown starfish. When I stood up after class, my cheeks were stuck together with a slimy sticky shoot/sweat combination. As I made my way back to my dorm, it started to itch. God-DAMN, did it itch! Felt like a swarm of ants was making its way up and down my crack. Fighting to keep from jamming my hand down there and scratching away, I rushed back to the dorm. 

Unfortunately again, this exertion caused me to sweat, and when I finally reached my room, my cheeks were sliding back and forth against each other like a pair of horny cane-toads. I quickly dropped my pants, and attempted to dry my ass off by sticking it in front of a fan and spreading my cheeks. As I pulled the two mounds of flesh apart, a horrible stench burst free and filled the room. Every dog within a 4 block radius started to howl. I had it worst of all, as the ripe aroma of festering shoot/sweat went into the fan and blew back into my face. I fought to keep from heaving. And as I sat there, fighting vomit, my ass cheeks spread and dripping, with the concentrated aroma of my body odor mixed with the tangy smell of my own shoot blowing right into my face, I had only one thought: "It will be like this until the hair grows back. Weeks." 

Later on, trying to deal as best I could, wiping my ass at every opportunity, I discovered another wonderful use for ass-hair - ventilation. I attempted to launch a fart, only to have it get stuck between my asscheeks. Apparently, with no hair, the two pink twins can get vacuum sealed together, and the result was a frustrating fart that slid up and down between my cheeks like a lost gerbil. 

As if that wasn't enough, I am now enduring further torture. As anyone who has ever shaved anything knows, when hair is first growing in, it comes in as stubble. Imagine your ass having the texture of a brillo pad. Well, that is what I am dealing with now. It is a hellish torture, and there are many times when I just look out the window and contemplate why I shouldn't just jump out and get it all over with in one fleshy splat, rather than endure this constant agony. 

Friends, DON'T SHAVE YOUR ASS-HAIR!


----------



## smokeysmoo (15 Feb 2013)

bromptonfb said:


> Cut and pasted from the net...but funny.


You S.O.A.B, my sides are killing me now


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (15 Feb 2013)

I first saw it years ago, it's changed to be a little cleaner over the years but essentially the same....I'll see if I can find the original on my laptop.


----------



## MarkF (15 Feb 2013)

Mangroomer - Amazon £20 ish.


----------



## ayceejay (15 Feb 2013)

My wife has a gadget that actually pulls the hair out rather than shave it. This is not something you should try alone but if you get your SO to do it and then give you a massage with wintergreen you well make it into Shades of Grey, the sequel. Enjoy the pain.


----------



## PaulSB (16 Feb 2013)

lulubel said:


> Don't. As a women, shaving the "bikini line" is fairly common practice. I've had to give it up after shaving resulted in a couple of very short ingrowing hairs that became infected. Riding a bike with puss-filled lumps right at the point where your body makes contact with the saddle is not my idea of fun, but it was either that or go to the doctor about them, and I liked that idea even less! It took about 6 weeks for them to clear up on their own.
> 
> Use chamois cream. Much more pleasant. Much less painful.



That sounds like a pilonidal sinus - google it - and if it is recurring do visit your GP. I get them, excruciating pain.


----------



## numbnuts (16 Feb 2013)

All these negative waves, I wonder why I don't suffer from shaving down below, never had any problem, OK a couple of ingrown hair, but that's all.


----------



## MattHB (16 Feb 2013)

Just plat it, you could then shape your own permanent shorts pad


----------



## AndyRM (16 Feb 2013)

tug benson said:


> just don`t veet your baws, it hurts like hell, it actually felt like my plums were about to fall out..



MTFU.


----------



## mattobrien (16 Feb 2013)

I am going to vote for you shaving. Keep a diary and post to let us know how it goes.


----------



## smokeysmoo (16 Feb 2013)

lulubel said:


> Riding a bike with puss-filled lumps right at the point where your body makes contact with the saddle is not my idea of fun


I was just catching up on this thread while eating my porridge, thanks for that lulubel


----------



## lulubel (16 Feb 2013)

PaulSB said:


> That sounds like a pilonidal sinus - google it - and if it is recurring do visit your GP. I get them, excruciating pain.


 
Nope. Nothing like that. Mine were infected ingrowing hairs. (And that part of my anatomy doesn't come into contact with the saddle. Mine were at the point where pretty much all your weight rests on the saddle on a road bike.)


----------



## lulubel (16 Feb 2013)

smokeysmoo said:


> I was just catching up on this thread while eating my porridge, thanks for that lulubel


 
You're welcome


----------

